# shipping a skid steer question



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

evening guys,
might buy another skid steer out of state and don't want to drive to pick it up so i may have it shipped. i am assuming that someone with the trucking company is capable of starting and loading/unloading it? if so do they deny any liabilty if anything goes wrong ie: engine blows up ect?
thanks,
steve


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought my TN75 out of state (sight unseen no less)

the very first time I drove it was off the truck.

They arranged shipping and i just sent the money.
Driver showed up on a flatbed and it took a while to figure out how to get it off. Driver didn't touch it. Said "here ya go, get it off my truck" (and I don't blame him)

We ended up backing up my tow behind trailer with ramps to the flatbed, put the ramps to the flatbed, drove the tractor onto the trailer, then pulled forward and took the tractor off my trailer.

Took maybe 15 minutes once we figured out what to do.

Anyway, it was all chained down well and clearly they knew what they were doing, just make sure you have some way to get it off (or an agreement on how to get it off)


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Most reliable shipping co's will offer insurance. Not sure if it covers the engine tho.
May be something to ask the seller about.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Give Mick on this site a PM,he is/was a broker,i'm sure he can answer your questions.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

check out uship.com, great site, where companies look for shipments and backhauls and stuff, they bid on the shipments, so you usually get great rates too


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Operators drive the truck and ensure the safety of the load. They do not load or unload (unless by separate agreement and no truck company owner would agree to a driver operating equipment). The broker will ensure that the cargo can be loaded/unloaded properly.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

buckwheat_la;869514 said:


> check out uship.com, great site, where companies look for shipments and backhauls and stuff, they bid on the shipments, so you usually get great rates too


Be very careful with UShip. Basically, you are acting as your own broker. If you don't know what you're doing, you can easily have BIG problems.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys...i guess if someone wants to sell bad enough they will transport it to the shipper and get it loaded......hopefully for my sake
steve


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Mick;869523 said:


> Be very careful with UShip. Basically, you are acting as your own broker. If you don't know what you're doing, you can easily have BIG problems.


I had my w20b shipped in from PA to Ontario Canada.... i would stress use tons of caution with USHIP.

lay everything out in the agreement, and make it clear to them what you want.

A local farm tractor deal will let you use there big off load ramp payup might cost ya tho


----------



## donzi82 (Nov 27, 2009)

From my experience freight is usually only insured against lost or damage in transit. I don't t think they will cover it should the skid turn out to be a dud. One important thing would be to get a third party mechanic inspect the steer skid before buying it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I had a batwing mower shipped from Ft Meyers to Buffalo and picked it up there. Used Yellow Freight, and it was shipped in a container. Was the cheapest option at the time. Something to look into if it will fit into a shiping container. Good luck. Be careful with USHIP.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

From my experience last Winter with Uship bidding on moving machines,I will tell you that some of these drivers would never be capable of handling a skid-steer.Most handle bulk type items only.I would never use them as all they care about is being the cheapest movers around.I never won a single bid as some of their companies will haul for less than the diesel costs to do the move.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

UPS wont ship it?


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

I've had 5 shipped from out of state. I pull my gooseneck along side, spin the loader and drive onto my trailer spin and drive down the ramps. Works great.


----------

